# This is ...different.



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Spanish woman ' pregnant after sex with dwarf stripper on hen night' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

Damn Lannisters!


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

nanofaan said:


> Damn Lannisters!


:rofl:


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

How would you like to die, Tyrion?

In my own bed, at the age of 80 with a belly full of wine and a girl's mouth around my XXXX.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> How would you like to die, Tyrion?
> 
> In my own bed, at the age of 80 with a belly full of wine and a girl's mouth around my XXXX.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Best character on that show bar none.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Uuuuhhhhh.........


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

lmao thats funny, watched a unfaithful story same thing asian woman cheated on her asian husband with a black guy didnt tell the husband and when the black kid was born the doctor and nurse look at him and he left the room without saying a word.

the dad wanted nothing to do with the kid she got back with the husband only after she put the kid up for adoption, the husband couldnt deal with the everyday reminder she cheated.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

terrence4159 said:


> the dad wanted nothing to do with the kid she got back with the husband only after she put the kid up for adoption, the husband couldnt deal with the everyday reminder she cheated.


But he got back with his WW?

He didn't think that one through. Poor kid.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

no the kids dad didnt want him and the husband made her put the kid up for her to get back with him. 2 different men


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Pretty classy crop of broads we're talking about here.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

The bride's mom sounds like a real winner, too:



> The mother of the bride, from Valencia, Spain, said: ‘Neither her closest female friends or her family knew she had had sex with the stripper.
> 
> ‘Once she had her son in her arms, she broke down and confessed what had happened.
> 
> ‘As you can imagine no one that sleeps with a stripper at her hen night broadcasts it, or at least they try to take their secret to the grave.’


And I don't believe nobody at the party knew the bride had sex with the stripper.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thor said:


> The bride's mom sounds like a real winner, too:
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't believe nobody at the party knew the bride had sex with the stripper.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:
MAYBE I said MAYBE they were so trashed they don't remember.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

talk about coming up a little short on the honesty meter.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Xenote said:


> talk about coming up a little short on the honesty meter.



If this is true I feel for the guy though.


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

On behalf of all BSs, perhaps TAM should* thank her for not trying to argue that this was somehow a lesser offense than having sex with a 6-footer.





Also, perhaps in all that shock and panic, she couldn’t remember that people of ‘normal height’ (for want of a better term) could also beget midgets (apologies if not PC) – (non-genetic category dwarfism), and she could hold out until a DNA test if she wanted.*


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah.. hilarious *not*


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

Guess you are right.
That was in rather bad taste.


I will review my humour.
You relax your sphincter.

Deal?


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess good things come in small... ummm! ...now I'm thinking about clowns again, thanks Tom how am I goanna sleep with the lights off tonight?


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

carpenoctem said:


> On behalf of all BSs, perhaps TAM should* thank her for not trying to argue that this was somehow a lesser offense than having sex with a 6-footer.
> .*


*THAT argument would fall a little short! :ezpi_wink1:*


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

This is one hen party that she'll never be able to forget.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Forest said:


> This is one hen party that she'll never be able to forget.


Right probably because ole hubby said hasta la vista baby.


----------

